# Dehydrated apple question



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I was thinking of making some homemade instant apple cinnamon oatmeal just for the fun of it. The question is if I dehydrate apples, then grind them to put them in the oatmeal-sugar-milk-cinnamon mix, would that work?

I am worried that the apples would not rehydrate properly.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't see why they wouldn't, you're grinding them up, so the pieces are smaller thus easier to re-hydrate, and you're going to pour boiling water on the mix and let it "cook" so I see no problem, go for it and let us know how it turned out.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Onions come back, apples should too.
Like camo2460, please let us know how it taste.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't make a mix but I do throw dried apple in my oatmeal all the time. I works fine.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

It worked fine. I dehydrated apples last night and broke some of them inside a plastic bag with a tenderizer. Mixed them with Quick Oats, brown sugar, powdered milk, cinnamon and salt. Tried a serving and it tastes like store bought. 

The 18 serving boxes cost about $5 and I have less than $1 in this full quart jar. I think it made 17 servings.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

SouthCentralUS said:


> It worked fine. I dehydrated apples last night and broke some of them inside a plastic bag with a tenderizer. Mixed them with Quick Oats, brown sugar, powdered milk, cinnamon and salt. Tried a serving and it tastes like store bought.
> 
> The 18 serving boxes cost about $5 and I have less than $1 in this full quart jar. I think it made 17 servings.


Outstanding, now all you have to do is vacuum seal the jar or single serving vacuum sealed bags and your good to go. I'll bet that would be great in a home made MRE.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

The reason I thought of doing this is because in the Grandkid's stockings I put a small snack thermos with some instant oatmeal packages. They loved being able to make their oatmeal in the thermos! So I thought I would try to make some home made packets for them. Right now it is vac sealed in the jar.


----------

